# Art Comissions



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2010)

Just comment below if you want a drawing or send me a private message. Feel free to ask questions as well!


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice work! <3


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2010)

*Bumping with announcement! I am having a promotion offer!!

ALL ART IS NOW 1/2 FOR SPRING SALE!!! 

Catch it now while it lasts!! 

 *


----------

